# Dumbo(Elephant ear) Plakat pairing. (Photo heavy)



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

~~I APOLOGIZE FOR THE MASSIVE PHOTOS~~

I don't plan on breeding this pair until after summer but I thought I would show everyone the pair I've chosen!
The plan is not to breed for anything specific, I just want to breed for experience. Not looking for a specific colouring, not looking to have a specific finnage in the spawn, I just want to keep them alive. I also just so happen to find these Dumbo plakats at my local pet store and thought they'd be a cute couple.
I am very open to tips and tricks that have worked for your current or pass spawns ^-^. I know I'm not looking for anything specific in this future spawn but I wouldn't mind if you all have a critique on the pair.
So now lets meet the pair!

Here is Kisaki! I've had him a few months longer than I've had the the female, I've actually have only had her for less than 24 hours.




Here is Jisatsu! I am going to be getting another female Dumbo within the next month for really cheap from my LPS because I have an IOU from them So she may not be a for sure pairing but for now she's the one.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You're breeding! Beautiful pair, Truong, the female especially is gorgeous (not that the male isn't!) and they will make some nice babies.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I plan on it!! I don't want to start until fall-ish though because that's when my work slows down. I really hope I can do it , and keep them a live.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Adorable pair, especially the female! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! It won't be for a while, I'll be getting a second female first just in case these two don't get along :3


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

What kind of personalities do your betas have?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

My male is pretty sweet, he's not too aggressive. When I put him in my split tank aggression lasted a day and it rarely happens now. 
I don't know my female well enough yet. Why do you ask?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I was just wondering.


----------

